# Do I need a job offer with 489 visa type?



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

I was trying to apply for this visa type. I found this on the first page.

================
Skilled Regional (489) visa
*
You must provide an offer of employment and a confirmation of employment form to support your nomination application for this visa.* The offer of employment must be for work in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and must be for at least six continuous months. The offer of employment must be within a regional area of Victoria. A list of the postcodes that are considered as regional Victoria can be found on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website
=============================

So I need to find an employer first? Or am I missing something/Victoria will provide a sponsorship?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

ssinghvcp said:


> I was trying to apply for this visa type. I found this on the first page.
> 
> ================
> Skilled Regional (489) visa
> ...


What is your points breakup? How did you conclude that the subclass 489 is your best visa option?


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> What is your points breakup? How did you conclude that the subclass 489 is your best visa option?


Total is 55. With 20 in language skills. No chance to increase I guess.

My reasoning: 
489 will give me 10 points making the total as 65. This may results in a speedier invite. I know that I will not get the PR benefits in 489 but I am OK with that for now.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

ssinghvcp said:


> Total is 55. With 20 in language skills. No chance to increase I guess.
> 
> My reasoning:
> 489 will give me 10 points making the total as 65. This may results in a speedier invite. I know that I will not get the PR benefits in 489 but I am OK with that for now.


If u r getting 55, why don't u try for 190 it will give u required 5 points. U will get all of benefits of PR. I believe u don't need a job offer for 489 except few states like Tasmania & WA.


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> If u r getting 55, why don't u try for 190 it will give u required 5 points. U will get all of benefits of PR. I believe u don't need a job offer for 489 except few states like Tasmania & WA.


I have already applied for 190 and SS from Victoria. I was hoping that extra 5 points will help.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

ssinghvcp said:


> I have already applied for 190 and SS from Victoria. I was hoping that extra 5 points will help.


Please Be patient . It's a PR and if you are eligible you will get it. It can take 12 weeks to just receive an invite to apply for nomination and additional 12 weeks to receive a visa invite. Be thankful that the officials actually process caseload much faster than they need to. Good luck!


----------



## ssinghvcp (Jun 23, 2013)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Please Be patient . It's a PR and if you are eligible you will get it. It can take 12 weeks to just receive an invite to apply for nomination and additional 12 weeks to receive a visa invite. Be thankful that the officials actually process caseload much faster than they need to. Good luck!


To be honest, I would be fine with a work permit if I get it faster. And this is the case with most of the Indians.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

ssinghvcp said:


> I was trying to apply for this visa type. I found this on the first page.
> 
> ================
> Skilled Regional (489) visa
> ...


I know this is an old post but have you got tthe answer for your question??


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

My credit card and debit card don't have enough limit to be used for the payment. Is there a way we can break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? PayPal is not available in my country


----------

